# SQ D QO 60 Amp DP Breaker



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Can a SQ D QO 60 Amp DP Breaker be used to turn off a 60 amp subpanel on a daily basis?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Victory Pete said:


> Can a SQ D QO 60 Amp DP Breaker be used to turn off a 60 amp subpanel on a daily basis?


Is it switch duty rated? Should be on the breaker sticker or SW inside a circle on the breaker itself, if I remember right. Also depends on the load, you may not want to do that. Make sure it stays seated on the bus.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see why not. Just as long as the customer knows it'll probably wear out sooner being cycled all the time, especially if it has a good load on it. But, nothing a new breaker can't fix!

My dad has used his 50 amp breaker to shut off his air compressor for years.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

I decided to install contactors in a 60 amp subpanel to control the circuits.


----------

